# Which software should I run?



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know which is the most full-featured wiki software that I can run for us?


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok I have decided to go with NuWiki, which is a product developed by NuHIT. It's much like MediaWiki, which wikipedia runs, but it's native to vBulletin and integrates perfectly with the forum. I think it'll provide a smoother solution and it doesn't cost too much, so I'm going to try it out.


----------

